
NASA Invests in 18 Potentially Revolutionary Space Tech Concepts - infodocket
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-invests-in-18-potentially-revolutionary-space-tech-concepts/
======
ohiovr
Revolutionary it probably is, but why does it sound so much like the mit paper
generator?
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/scigen/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/scigen/)

